# HDMI Amplifier/Distribution hub help needed



## bkinaci (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm wondering if i will be able to run an audio speaker through an hdmi cable connected to my projector. I will be using a Blu ray player for the video which will also be connected through an hdmi cable and the reason why i'm thinking this may not work is because i'll be using both hdmi cables through the same hdmi distribution amplifier hub. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Perhaps I do not understand what you are wanting to do. HDMI does carry audio, but it is digital. You would need some way to decode it, like a receiver.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

bkinaci said:


> I'm wondering if i will be able to run an audio speaker through an hdmi cable connected to my projector. I will be using a Blu ray player for the video which will also be connected through an hdmi cable and the reason why i'm thinking this may not work is because i'll be using both hdmi cables through the same hdmi distribution amplifier hub. Your help is much appreciated.


Let me make sure I have the question correct.

The source is a blu-ray player via HDMI. You're using a HDMI matrix switch or hub in the middle (what's the model#). In most rooms this signal will connect to a TV and not be a problem. However, in the theater the HDMI signal will end up at a projector and therefore need to be connected through an audio receiver or processor. Will this work...?

If I got your question right the answer is, it depends. It depends on the blu-ray player. Not the switch, not the cables, and not the receiver, but it depends on how many HDCP tokens your blu-ray player can hand out and how many hops it will allow before its destination.

Do you have local AV shop in town that sells Crestron or AMX? They could probably look up your player or suggest a player with many tokens depending on how many TV's your trying to support at once.


----------



## bkinaci (Feb 19, 2013)

eclipse911t said:


> Let me make sure I have the question correct.
> 
> The source is a blu-ray player via HDMI. You're using a HDMI matrix switch or hub in the middle (what's the model#). In most rooms this signal will connect to a TV and not be a problem. However, in the theater the HDMI signal will end up at a projector and therefore need to be connected through an audio receiver or processor. Will this work...?
> 
> ...


Yes that was my basically my question. The fact is I’m still in the process of planning all the equipment that I need to build up a nice home entertainment cabinet. I’m going to draw a cabinet that holds, my old laptop (which will always be in there at all times), a Western Digital Elements 2.0 TB movie player (instead of a blu ray player since I havent bought this one yet), another hdmi output that stands there for my ipad, and lastly XBOX.

Here are the things that I need to buy now, a reasonable speaker (I’m thinking a harman-kardon soundbar speaker which will go on top of the cabinet), a decent projector (around 600-700 dollars), and i need this HDMI 1x8 Mini 8 port Splitter Amplifier 1080P so that only cables that are coming out of the cabinet are the main hdmi cable and the extension cord for the power. Since you said it all depends on the blu ray player i wanted to let you know that i havent bought one yet and i will probably settle with the WD movie player. 

As far as for the sound system though, i just realized that if i use a single hdmi cable just for the speaker, i won't be able to play it if i run say the XBOX or the PC because i will have to enable only one hdmi output at a time on the splitter amplifier. So i might have to use a regular audio cable to connect my speaker to the projector. What do you think? Any suggestions for the projector? By the way thank you so much for sharing my excitement )


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Can you clarify what HDMI device you are considering? You used the term splitter/distribution amp. This implies one input with multiple outs. However when you your equipment the HDMI pieces sounds more like a source selector with one output and many inputs.

Can you please clarify?


----------



## bkinaci (Feb 19, 2013)

eclipse911t said:


> Can you clarify what HDMI device you are considering? You used the term splitter/distribution amp. This implies one input with multiple outs. However when you your equipment the HDMI pieces sounds more like a source selector with one output and many inputs.
> 
> Can you please clarify?


I was thinking that the hdmi cable that goes into the projector will be the input and the other devices (PC, XBOX, iPad, movie player) will be the output. Maybe the hdmi splitter hub won't really work since i want these to be connected to the sound system as well. I think connecting the speaker to the projector will not be sufficient to get the voice from all of these devices but I'm not sure what kind of receiver i need for these though.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

You'll need to get the audio/video signsl from all of your "player" devices to both the projector and the soundbar. If you want to use HDMI to carry the audio, your HDMI distribution device needs to have at least two outputs. Both would carry both audio and video, but one would be used to get video to the projector (which has no internal speakers) and the other would be used to get audio to the soundbar (which would ignore the video). 

You also would need to get a soundbar which has an HDMI input connection. 

(Note that the high quality of audio provided by an HDMI connection isn't actually needed when using a soundbar. HDMI is more appropriate when using floor standing speakers -- they'll produce better sound than the best soundbar can provide. With most soundbars you could use the traditional red/white stereo analog line-level connections with no audible difference. Of course, in your case you'd need a separate analog audio switch for them.)

Make sure whatever soundbar you get includes its own amplifier to drive its speakers, although this should be automatic if it has an HDMI input. Many have no internal amps and are designed to be used with an audio/video receiver. These latter soundbars have red/black binding posts for use with the traditional heavy gauge speaker wire.

I hope these comments help a little.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Why on earth are you doing a sound bar with a projector?!? That said I do have a few questions. 

1) do you want to watch one thing and listen to another? Or is this system feeding more then one display?

2) will all your sources be located in the same place?

2.a) will that same place be up-front with the sound bar?

3) are you sure you want to go with a sound bar?

4) does your iPad support display mirroring via appleTV?

-----

If you don't plan on listening to one source while viewing another then an HDMI-matrix is not needed. You only need a switch to select your HDMI sources. 

>If Multi-display/source is needed in addition to an HDMI matrix you will also need am advanced remote. URC is likely your best option. 

>If no matrix is needed and If you go with a traditional 5.1 system, or a sound bar with HDMI switching (assuming the equipment will be placed upfront with the sound bar), then an HDMI switch is not needed.

Look at an AppleTV for integration with your iPad.


----------

